# best size for dpn's



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Hello,
I am finally getting up the nerve hopefully to make socks and knit picks is having a sale on their dpn's. I know that you guys are the pro's on sock knitting so what size would you all recommend for dpn's?
thank you and have a great day


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you wihh another question -what length is best?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

By far my most-used sock needles are my size 2, 6" needles from knitpicks. 
I use the 1.5's a lot too. 
Once you get rolling, you will find that you 'need' all the sizes. 

Six inch is a good middle length. Not too long and not too short, IMO. 
You will have to experiment and see what works best for you. Everyone is a bit different.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you gone-a-milkin I guess it would be good to go ahead and get the dpn set then.
thanks again wihh and gam for all your help:happy:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

well I checked the sale again at knit picks and some of the sets only go to a certain size, so I might just get the size 2's for now


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I knit my socks (using Kroy sock yarn) on size 3's. I also have purchased 3 sets of my most used sizes. This way I can spread the sock onto four needles and use the fifth for my "active needle". I also knit both pairs in stages. Cuffs on both, then to the heel turn, etc. This way I can keep my lengths accurate--I'm sometimes lazy about measuring.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You might want to think about whether you want wooden/bamboo or metal too. If you are just starting out with dpn's for the first time and on socks you might consider getting something that is not metal. Metal ones, especially really slick metal ones, will drive you crazy feeling like they will slip off the stitches all the time. My own personal opinion on first dpn's experiences, get something that won't cause more stress. If you are an experienced knitter and comfortable with picking up fallen stitches, no problem. I've watched too many new knitters panic and get really stressed about the needles falling out of the knitting. It doesn't make for a very pleasant experience. Now having said all that above, if you are a really tight knitter, I'd definitely recommend metal needles.


----------



## mokih (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought a set of bamboo dpns on etsy for $20 - it was 12 differently sized sets (5 needles each size). They are wonderful for knitting socks, although I snapped one of the itty bitty sized 1 needles. I usually need size 3s to get to gauge.


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I usually use size 3s for socks as well. I have fairly large hands, and the short needles are awkward for me. I also love birch for small needles because they're flexible and a little more slickery than bamboo, but not so much as metal.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

mokhi, you may be able to replace your broken needle by using one of those wooden kebab skewers. Actually that's what I knit most of my socks on. Snip to the desired length, then gently round and sand each end. 

I really wish someone would manufacture a regular circular needle with a short wire and extra short points at each end, so we wouldn't have to mess around with four or five little double pointed needles. Why haven't they thought of this? I'm sure other knitters would welcome them. I keep meaning to write to Knit Picks to see if they would consider being the first to sell such things.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you everyone for all the great tips, the sock pattern I got off of ravery is called the easy peasy sock and it calls for size 6 needles a friend gave me some to try out and omg no wonder I always put making socks off lol
working with more than two needles oh my once I get a couple of rows it does it easier but it seems that the third needle has a gap in it so I don't really know what I';m doing wrong:grit:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

wihh you are great that is exactly what is happening the ladder thingie lol
and a hole also. thank you again so much you ladies are wonderful:sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I knit my socks (using Kroy sock yarn) on size 3's. I also have purchased 3 sets of my most used sizes. This way I can spread the sock onto four needles and use the fifth for my "active needle". I also knit both pairs in stages. Cuffs on both, then to the heel turn, etc. This way I can keep my lengths accurate--I'm sometimes lazy about measuring.


this is the way I knit also, except I'm back to using only 3 dpns to hold the stitches and the 4th for knitting. Unless the sock pattern I'm using fits better on 4 needles (like the JayWalker pattern)

ETA: Welcome to the flock


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> this is the way I knit also, except I'm back to using only 3 dpns to hold the stitches and the 4th for knitting. Unless the sock pattern I'm using fits better on 4 needles (like the JayWalker pattern)
> 
> ETA: Welcome to the flock





Wind in Her Hair said:


> heres a link to an article on ladders
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/...itting-problems_3a00_-losing-the-ladders.aspx
> 
> ...


thank you for the links:clap:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats just so smart! (which explains why I would never have thought to do it)


Thanks WIHH. My mom actually taught me that--she was lazy about measuring too.:grin:


----------

